# Puerta Automatizada con sensor de proximidad



## Luno (Ago 8, 2011)

Hola amigos foristas en esta ocasión les vengo con un proyecto que hize.

Es una puerta corredera en la cual se utilizó:

*Puente H
*Motor
*2 Relés
*Sensor de proximidad (consta de un diodo emisor y fotodiodo)
*Temporizador con timer 555
*Finalmente, compuertas lógicas para establecer las condiciones de la puerta.

La puerta empieza a abrir cuando detecta una presencia y cuando no la detecta espera un tiempo para cerrarse. Además en el instante en que se cierra la puerta detecta una presencia, ésta se vuelve a abrir, reiniciando en sistema.

Pueden chekar el video aquí:






---Salu2---


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 8, 2011)

Luno dijo:


> Hola amigos foristas en esta ocasión les vengo con un proyecto que hize.
> 
> Es una puerta corredera en la cual se utilizó:
> 
> ...


Hola Amigo, muy bueno, te consulto lo siguiente, el sistema puede funcionar influenciado con  luz solar?, es capaz de detectar un cuerpo que no sea plano? como el mostrado?.-


----------



## Luno (Ago 8, 2011)

Hola Gudino Roberto duberlin,

Cómo para que tipo de función requeriría que funcione con luz solar? 
(Con luz solar se quede permanentemente abierto?)

En este caso detecta "proximidad" sea lo que sea.
Como eh puesto emisor y detector casi juntos el rango de alcance no llega hasta la superficie, sino también se abriría al detectar la superficie(suelo).
Para tal caso, al detectar me envía un pulso positivo de 5V.

En el caso que montase emisor y detector por separado, así como este ejemplo:






La distancia entre ellos para mi emisor y detector que monté serían más o menos 30 centímetros.

De tal forma, me enviaría un pulso negativo "0v" al detectar una presencia.

Usé simples diodos emisor y detector para este proyectito, pero en el mercado hay varios diseños, realizados y no realizados.

Un buen detectoor de presencia es el Integrado sharp is471f, con solo 2 diodos emisores uno en cada lado a este integrado va más aya de un metro. (Hay varios videos usando este integrado y de fácil montaje).

Otro, ésta de gran envergadura es el sensor PIR un poco caro, el montaje ya esta hecho, listo para que lo conectes a un circuito que cumpla con las condiciones que desees.

En realidad es un sensor que detecta los cambios de temperatuta y/o movimiento. Puede ser alimentado desde 5v hasta 12V, alcanzando un radio de 5 metros a más.

Ojo que detecta movimiento. Si la persona permanece quieta este sensor ya no lo detecta.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 9, 2011)

Luno dijo:


> Hola Gudino Roberto duberlin,
> 
> Cómo para que tipo de función requeriría que funcione con luz solar?
> (Con luz solar se quede permanentemente abierto?)
> ...



Hola Amigo, mi pregunta apuntaba NO si puede funcionar con luz solar, sino, si es capaz de funcionar influenciado con la luz solar, me explico, es decir si puede funcionar en exteriores!!!.


----------



## Luno (Ago 9, 2011)

Haya, eh bueno en ese caso una barrera de luz infrarroja no le afectaría en nada.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 9, 2011)

Luno dijo:


> Haya, eh bueno en ese caso una barrera de luz infrarroja no le afectaría en nada.


Ok, Gracias Amigo


----------



## EDGAR KAMI (May 12, 2013)

mmm se supone que es automática no? por que no usas micro controladores y algún tipo de gestionador (controlador). pero lo de puertas lógicas eso me dio risa sin ofender.


----------



## Luno (May 12, 2013)

Bueno, el estudio de la electrónica como cualquier otra carrera se divide por etapas o ciclos, y pues para ser el primer ciclo en el cual hice este proyecto me pareció bien, y bueno pues tiempo después ahora ya sé controlar por micro, arduino o también por PLC's DCS.


----------

